# [SOLVED] Choppy Sound



## iced2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok so, my harddrive recently got corrupted. I wiped it, then installed the OS, drivers/apps, and then my backed up files. Everything ran smoothly for the first 2 weeks or so. Now about 3 days ago i received a blue screen o' death so i just rebooted and wondered what caused it, while searching for the cause of it, i got another blue screen of death. Now after that, i've been clear of BSoD's but now my sound is all choppy. For example i'm watching a youtube video and it sounds real choppy, i wish i could explain it better. To my knowledge, the blue screen is usually due to bad drivers, but i dont see what could have caused the bad driver. Anyone have any info or even a solution to the problem?

Note: this pc is a laptop
PC brand: HP
Model: HP Pavillion dv1000


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

See what's using the CPU >> press Ctrl+Alt+Delete >> click the Processes tab.

Scan the computer for malware.


----------



## iced2 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

I didn't find any unusual processes, just the usual (I'm about to reboot in safe mode to check this theory)
and the scans produced no malware/spyware 

also, if this helps, when i try to play a video in windows media player, i get this error:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/wi...&id=C00D11B1&contextid=83&originalid=80040216

I went into control panel > add/remove programs > and then removed the conexant amc audo driver
i then put in the driver/app recovery disc that came with the pc and specifically reinstalled the driver.

I get the same error message above, rebooted and everything

edit: also thanks for the welcome :wave:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

Update/reinstall WIndows media player.

Run *chkdsk /r* on the drive/partition where Windows is located.
To do that:

Right click the drive in "My computer" >> Properties >> Tools >> Check now. Tick both options and click "Start":


----------



## iced2 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

did what you said, and it seems to have fixed the major problem, the sound is no longer choppy...but

the sound now has a minor skip every 2-3 seconds
I'm testing this on various music/video files to make sure its not the files, so far doesnt look like it


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

Try defragmenting the drive.

*Auslogics Disk Defrag* is a good, free program.


----------



## iced2 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

sorry for the long reply times 

Looks like its finally fixed, after running the disk check, i reinstalled the audio drivers and voila!

thanks for all the help, you guys are pros :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad you got it fixed. :smile:
(I thought you had reinstalled the drivers )


----------



## iced2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like i spoke too soon hehe

well, about 3 days after i had "solved" the problem i noticed that the audio to online (streaming?) videos became choppy/distorted, to the point of being incomprehensible, in the beginning or about 1 or 2 minutes into the video. This would also occur if I paused a video then play again. I first noticed this on Youtube, then i thought perhaps it was the site. So i tried a variety of other sites and i got the same problem.

Any ideas?


also, sorry for bringing this back up :embarased

Edit: I had reinstalled the drivers previously, but reinstalling them again fixed the problem in my media players...no idea how


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it only online videos being choppy?
If so, try another browser - Firefox, Opera etc.


----------



## iced2 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

Its not the browser, i tried opera and IE (mozilla is my default).
and yea its online vids


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

How much RAM in the computer?


----------



## iced2 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

1 gig (2x512)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

Don't think this is a hardware problem - more likely the web players.
That I know almost nothing about, but try updating the browser(s) and the plug-ins.


----------



## iced2 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

You guys must think im crazy hehe
Ok, so i went on a plugin spree yesterday dl'ing for mozilla, opera and the such. Sometime late at night i decide to call it a day and i pushed the lil button that sends the pc into hibernate mode. well, you know that sound windows plays when you log on/off or shut down the pc? well, like always, it played, but....it was distorted. Suffice to say i gave myself a good facepalm. So! in conclusion... i guess its not just the web players. 
To back myself up i went into the windows sounds folders and just randomly began playing each of them one by one. Every few seconds or so one would have the audio choppy/distorted (wish i could give a better description of the way it sounds). The windows audio being choppy is a completely minor problem, but i believe its linked to the web player distortion (the "distortion" sounds the same on both audio sources).
Ok! So, heh, any ideas?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

Download and install available Windows updates.

Make ABSOLUTELY sure the computer is malware-free.


----------



## iced2 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

double checked the available windows updates

just finished running two anti-virus/spyware scans, after upgrading them both

still getting that distortion or choppiness
i really am clueless to what could be causing this :4-dontkno

edit: also have a hijackthis logfile available if need be


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

Try updating the codecs: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## iced2 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

that did it! 
thanks for sticking with me! you guys are pros!
thanks again! :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Choppy Sound*

Glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## atasha (Apr 7, 2011)

hello..please help me!
my laptop 's sound turns choppy sometimes then it goes back to its normal sound after 30 mins or more..i don't know what's causing it.. its performance also slows down
the problem mostly occurs whenever i plug the laptop 

my os is vista ultimate


----------

